# Unable to download anything at all



## killroy6 (Dec 2, 2007)

This has been happening with whatever it is that I try to download. This one is for the Flash Player, but no mater what it is the same Error code. #-10827

an error occurred attempting to expand 'Install Flash Player 10 UB.dmg'. ERROR_CODE_STRING_-10827

Error #-10827

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm running a Mac OS X 10.3.9

Processor 400 MHz PowerPC G4
Memory 224 MB SDRAM

DIMM0/J21:

Size:	64 MB
Type:	SDRAM
Speed:	PC100-222S

DIMM1/J22:

Size:	128 MB
Type:	SDRAM
Speed:	PC133-333

DIMM2/J23:

Size:	16 MB
Type:	SDRAM
Speed:	PC100-333S

DIMM3/J24:

Size:	16 MB
Type:	SDRAM
Speed:	PC100-333S

ATY,Rage128Pro:

Type:	display
Bus:	AGP
Slot:	SLOT-A
VRAM (Total):	16 MB
Vendor:	ATI (0x1002)
Device ID:	0x5046
Revision ID:	0x0000
ROM Revision:	113-63001-108

ATA-4 Bus:

IBM-DPTA-371020:

Capacity:	9.55 GB
Model:	IBM-DPTA-371020
Revision:	P73OA30A
Serial Number:	JFYJFG09341
Removable Media:	No
Detachable Drive:	No
BSD Name:	disk0
Protocol:	ATA
Unit Number:	0
Socket Type:	Internal
OS9 Drivers:	Yes

Kaiser:

Capacity:	9.55 GB
Available:	4.46 GB
Writable:	Yes
File System:	Journaled HFS+
BSD Name:	disk0s5
Mount Point:	/
Firmware Version:	APPLE VERSION 0001, 4/7/1999
Driver:	com.apple.driver.AppleSCCSerial (v1.2.6)
Modem Model:	Spring
Modulation:	V.90
Country:	22 (United States, Canada, Guam, Hong Kong, India, Latin America, Philippines, Thailand)

console.log:

Size:	0 bytes
Last Modified:	12/8/08 9:31 AM
Location:	/Library/Logs/Console/bkaiser/console.log
Contents:	Mac OS X Version 10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
2008-12-08 08:36:04 -0500
Warning: unrecognized command line flag -psn_0_1048577
/Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin: can't map file: /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin ((os/kern) invalid argument)
2008-12-08 09:31:15.541 System Profiler[2525] CFLog (0): 
CFPropertyListCreateFromXMLData(): plist parse failed; the data is not proper UTF-8. The file name for this data could be:
/Applications/MagiCal.app/Contents/Resources/en.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
The parser will retry as in 10.2, but the problem should be corrected in the plist.
2008-12-08 09:31:15.547 System Profiler[2525] CFLog (0): 
CFPropertyListCreateFromXMLData(): plist parse failed; the data is not proper UTF-8. The file name for this data could be:
/Applications/MagiCal.app/Contents/Resources/en.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
The parser will retry as in 10.2, but the problem should be corrected in the plist.


----------

